# We are all an unkown quantity at this time



## illini (Mar 2, 2007)

Well.....Just as we were all beginning to get comfortable around here...A little blue square has reduced everyone to 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






AN UNKOWN QUANTITY
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





How bout them apples


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 2, 2007)

Illini, ROFLMHO 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









 , saw that today and wondered about that myself. 

BTW, how was your golf week??


----------



## gunslinger (Mar 2, 2007)

I guess I can live with that. Kinda makes me feel skinny, cause when I look in the mirror, I know exactly what my quantity is.


----------



## illini (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi Theresa
Well the golf week was a success.....Most chalenging was the trip from Mobile back to Illinois...Bad weather as you know....My scores?...That is something you don't want to know....Split the sole plum out of my driver and it is now in the shop for a replacement head!!!...Tried a Q spot in Mobile but think I can do better at home...5 days of 36 holes per day is getting to be a load for these 68 year old bones


----------



## bigal (Mar 2, 2007)

Soooooooo, we are the "x"?  I think I understand now, I am generation "x", the unknown.............

things that make you go huhhhhhhhhh?

We would know what quantity we are if we only knew the square root of "y"........now THAT is the question.


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 3, 2007)

That's a whole lotta golf in 5 days!!!! 
What Q spot in Mobile should we avoid? 

By the way, my husband Bud asks if you are a big ten fan?


----------



## illini (Mar 3, 2007)

Well... J.R.'s is preferable to a root-canal but then it was Mardi-Gras there so maybe that was influential to be fair.    *Motley Cue* sent a whole list of places to go and Intended to go elsewhere but this place was only 2 blocks from the motel and we were all tired....Always next year
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Not much of non-part sport fan.....No connection between my posting and team sports just a wild *** thing pulled out of the air.....Did root for the Cardinals last year!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for the visit...take care!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Mar 3, 2007)

Welcome back Illini!!

The "Unknown Quantities" is a reputation system that I just turned on.  It is something we will try and if we decide it is not for us, it is one click to turn it off.

It allows members to give points to other users. The more points you have the more weight your vote counts for.

For instance.. I just clicked on Illini's post and gave him my vote for a great post. He now has 1 point.

Over time the points will build up based on great posts.

I encourage all members to vote for your favorite posts.. those posts that make you think, that help you in some way.

If someone makes you mad you can reversely give them negative points as well.

To give or take away a vote from someone just click on the "scales" icon on the right side of the dark blue area at the top of the post.

Start voting!

If anyone has futher questions just let me know


----------

